# 07 B7 S4 exhaust question



## 03gtiking (Aug 15, 2006)

I have not been on this thing in a long time, feels good to be back.. I have a question... I have an B7 S4 and today it threw a code... Number P0431... I googled it and a lot of people that have had this issue say it's the cat itself... Now since we are not emission strict I wanted to use some test pipes... Has anyone tried these with a car like this or any of your personal cars? If so do you recommend a certain type... Any help would be great


----------

